# Ferry prices - again



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Outward Saturday 26 September - 1800 ish

Inward - Sunday 4th October

Dover Calais/Folkestone/Dunkerque

SeaFrance - £152.15
Tunnel £146 - Tesco tokens
P&O £75.00
Norfolk - £265.00

The above fare are returns. 

Given that £40 of Tesco tokens are needed to cover the tunnel cost....I have decided to go with P&O instead and pay cash. I am using the £40 Tesco vouchers in store tomorrow - they are worth £80 on wine! 

Russell


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Seems steep for a few days - is something going on? Should I wait to book for October?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Blimey! 
Our trip Seafrance out tomorrow evening, back on Mon 29th June, 5.98m MH, including two Brasserie meals outward has come in at less than a hundred quid all-in.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We went to Dunkerque on Thursday - 15ft campervan and 4 people - £16 return.

Sometimes size matters.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Just booked a crossing Dover to Calais with Seafrance on Monday morning 8.10am. £40.75 with MHF discount.

Cheers Sid


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our return with Sea France in July/ Aug with good times is only £60 return, however we did book in December


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have just typed your info into norfolk line and it returned a price of £126
chapter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I booked mine for the 9th June, one way with P&O, 7:45am, £50, 7.5metres. Are you saying I could have got a MHF discount? Why are the others more expensive? I thought £50 was cheap though.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> I booked mine for the 9th June, one way with P&O, 7:45am, £50, 7.5metres. Are you saying I could have got a MHF discount? Why are the others more expensive? I thought £50 was cheap though.


The MotorhomeFacts dicount is available to subscribers using SeaFrance.
It can be found through the list of subscriber discounts.
Select discount category 'Ferries'

It works using the SeaFrance telephone booking service or through the website.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline*



chapter said:


> i have just typed your info into norfolk line and it returned a price of £126
> chapter


I have just tried again and was quoted £126.02! Note the less, it is way over the P&O price.

Russell


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Knowing your hatred of Sea France I am supprised you even got a price from them.I wonder what you would have done if SF were the cheaper option :roll: .
Gary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Prices*

Easy answer, I would have asked P&O to price match, or have used the tunnel with Tesco.

Russell


----------

